# Wild baby mouse...help needed.



## Sweetcorn (Aug 2, 2008)

My neighbour has just bought me round a little baby mouse which she saved from a cat.

It doesn't appear to have any injuries. It's eyes are open and has fur and is about the size of a milk carton top.

Although I have a pet mouse I really don't have any experience of wild mice.

Could anyone please help with what I should be doing.


----------



## Sweetcorn (Aug 2, 2008)

Here's a pic of the little one.


----------



## sarahc (Jan 7, 2009)

does it have a full length tail?I only ask because it has a blunt face which means it is either a vole or an unweaned mouse.Independent mice have pointed faces.If it's a mouse,indicated by a full length tail then care is the same as for pet mice.Seed diet,with the addition of some soft food such as bread and milk as it is so young.It will be at the point of eating independently as it's eyes are open and it's mobile,probably on the verge of leaving the nest.


----------



## Marinam2 (Sep 4, 2007)

Do you live near fields it looks like a wee harvest mouse.

It will eat millet and small seeds.


----------



## sarahc (Jan 7, 2009)

it's not a harvest mouse,wrong colour,wrong tail.It won't survive as a juvenile house or field mouse alone,to young.Needs another 2 weeks of protection.


----------



## Sweetcorn (Aug 2, 2008)

This is another pic showing the tail. From the pic it looks like the tip might be missing but don't want to disturb him too much just now.

There are lots of fields behind us and some woods.


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

I'm thinking it's a baby vole, due to the tail....


----------



## sarahc (Jan 7, 2009)

it's a field/wood mouse,full tail,light belly.Keep it a couple of weeks and it will be ready for release.


----------



## Sweetcorn (Aug 2, 2008)

Thanks Sarah. So will the normal mouse food be ok and also what type of milk is best to use? I'm assuming normal semi skimmed won't be good for it.


----------



## sarahc (Jan 7, 2009)

yes the usual mouse type foods will be fine.I don't personally have a horror of using cows milk for rodents , I use evaporated milk and coconut milk for my own.Anything soft and moist,digestives soaked in water ,moistened cereal will do.It's over the main dependant hump in life,you just need to keep it ticking over until it can look out for its self.It's very pretty,good luck.


----------



## Sweetcorn (Aug 2, 2008)

Thanks for your help Sarah. Will do my best and keep my fingers crossed. It is very sweet


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

I think it looks very like a common vole too - too dark in colour to be a harvest mouse I would say.

I agree it looks about ready to look after itself, so a little bit of maintenance until it gets over the shock of being caught and settles down a bit and then freedom.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Heres a baby field mouse I had a while back, I think yours looks more like a vole too


----------



## Sweetcorn (Aug 2, 2008)

feorag said:


> I think it looks very like a common vole too - too dark in colour to be a harvest mouse I would say.
> 
> I agree it looks about ready to look after itself, so a little bit of maintenance until it gets over the shock of being caught and settles down a bit and then freedom.


Thanks.....from what I've found, they say that voles have smaller eyes and ears hidden in their fur. His ears are fairly big but maybe they grow into them.


----------



## Sweetcorn (Aug 2, 2008)

Shell195 said:


> Heres a baby field mouse I had a while back, I think yours looks more like a vole too
> image


Yours definately appears to have a longer tail. I'll have to check again soon to see if the end of this little ones tail is there or not. Does thickness of tail come into it at all?


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Check his tail and see if it looks damaged at the end or if its a natural shortness. Have you googled images of baby voles?


----------



## Sweetcorn (Aug 2, 2008)

I've googled loads and still confused LOL

I'll pop up now and get a close up of his tail. I think that's the easiest way of doing it without disturbing him too much.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Sweetcorn said:


> I've googled loads and still confused LOL
> 
> I'll pop up now and get a close up of his tail. I think that's the easiest way of doing it without disturbing him too much.


 
Maybe he is a mouse as I found this
Baby Vole | Flickr - Photo Sharing!


----------



## Sweetcorn (Aug 2, 2008)

Shell195 said:


> Maybe he is a mouse as I found this
> Baby Vole | Flickr - Photo Sharing!


Alot different isn't it. You can see how small and tucked away those ears are and they shape of the head.

Just got a pic of mine's tail. It does look like it may have lost the tip.


----------



## Devi (Jan 9, 2011)

Picture of a baby bank vole -










Those are the voles I have by my house and I reckon it looks a lot like your little guy.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Sweetcorn said:


> Alot different isn't it. You can see how small and tucked away those ears are and they shape of the head.
> 
> Just got a pic of mine's tail. It does look like it may have lost the tip.
> 
> image


 
That certainly looks like an injury to the tail.


----------



## Sweetcorn (Aug 2, 2008)

Devi said:


> Picture of a baby bank vole -
> 
> image
> 
> Those are the voles I have by my house and I reckon it looks a lot like your little guy.


It certainly does. Now you've confused me again :lol2:



Shell195 said:


> That certainly looks like an injury to the tail.


It doesn't look that recent though does it.


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

No... I'd imagine it was done in the nest.


----------



## Sweetcorn (Aug 2, 2008)

Well I've kept him quiet and given him an assortment of food to choose from. Hopefully he's big enough to survive the shock and will be ok.


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Just try to keep him quiet with loadsa tidbits to nibble... That's his best chance


----------



## Sweetcorn (Aug 2, 2008)

Amalthea said:


> Just try to keep him quiet with loadsa tidbits to nibble... That's his best chance


Thanks....I will do :2thumb:


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Also, make sure his water source isn't a bottle  He won't know how to use it....... Either a lid (milk lid or similar) of water or some cucumber  Or both


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Amalthea said:


> Also, make sure his water source isn't a bottle  He won't know how to use it....... Either a lid (milk lid or similar) of water or some cucumber  Or both


Also, if the plan is to release it, it isn't good to get it (or any wildlife) used to drinking from a bottle.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

feorag said:


> Also, if the plan is to release it, it isn't good to get it (or any wildlife) used to drinking from a bottle.


 
Ive always used milk bottle lids so they dont drown


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

I use baby food jar lids. :lol:


----------



## Sweetcorn (Aug 2, 2008)

Yep....I've got his water and food in milk bottle lids 

If I release him where would be the best place. Although there are fields behind me, there are also vast quantities of cats. There is a small nature reserve not far from me or is it best to keep him in this area?


----------



## Sweetcorn (Aug 2, 2008)

Very pleased to say the little one made it through the night :2thumb: 

Hasn't eaten a great deal but early days still.


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Well, that's good to hear


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Good news! :2thumb:


----------



## Sweetcorn (Aug 2, 2008)

Well thanks very much for all your help. He polished off half a lid of cereal with milk tonight so seems to be getting his appetite back :2thumb:


----------

